# اجعلنا صفحتك الرئيسيه



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح *
*  انا رفعت ليكم فايل صغير*
*  هو عباره عن مفتاح بيتم وضعه فى الريجيسترى الخاصه بجهازك الكمبيوتر*
*  مجرد ما تفك الضغط عنه *
*  هتلاقى فايل صغنن *
*  تضغد عليه مرتين *
*  وتضغط اوكى *
*  يقوللك تمت الاضافه بنجاح *
*  ومن هنا*
*  يبقى انت بكده غيرت صفحه البدايه عندك عشان تكون صفحه منتدانا *
*  تلقائيا *
*  وكمان من فوق بدل كلمه *
*  انترنت اكسبلورر *
*  هايكون موجود كلمه بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس*
*  فى كل صفحه انت تفتحها *
* جرب وقولنا الاخبار*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اسامه فاروق نجي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

happy new year


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسى كوكو نورتنى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اسامه فاروق نجي


*ميرسى يا مان نورتنى*


----------

